# Lost drivers CD for my motherboard DG 965 RY



## ajayritik (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi Friends I lost my Motherboard Drivers CD recently. I checked on the net for the same but all the drivers seem to be available separately. Would there be any place on the net where I can get the complete  set of drivers as they are available on the CD that came with the motherboard. I'm having trouble finding out the appropriate drivers for my motherboard. Does anyone of you have this motherboard with you? Please help

I found the link below when I Searched for the drivers however some of the links are not working:
*www.userdrivers.com/Motherboard/Intel-DG965RY-Motherboard/download/


----------



## mittyr (Mar 14, 2009)

Will this do ??

*driverscollection.com/?H=DG965RY&By=INTEL


----------



## topgear (Mar 14, 2009)

@ ajayritik - Separate driver packeages are good coz you will get the most recent drivers for your components.

You generally need inf driver or chipset driver, Lan driver, VGA or onboard gfx driver, sound driver & nic/ethernet driver for any mobo.

*downloadcenter.intel.com/Product_Filter.aspx?ProductID=2377


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 14, 2009)

topgear said:


> @ ajayritik - Separate driver packeages are good coz you will get the most recent drivers for your components.
> 
> You generally need inf driver or chipset driver, Lan driver, VGA or onboard gfx driver, sound driver & nic/ethernet driver for any mobo.
> 
> *downloadcenter.intel.com/Product_Filter.aspx?ProductID=2377



Too be honest I don't know the exact drivers required. I mean the extension of the drivers like inf etc. Thanks for providing the link and the details.


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 14, 2009)

Everest can point you to driver download links.


----------



## Pratul_09 (Mar 14, 2009)

Download Drivermax and try to get the drivers. Its free initially for 3 days.


----------



## topgear (Mar 15, 2009)

ajayritik said:


> Too be honest I don't know the exact drivers required. I mean the extension of the drivers like inf etc. Thanks for providing the link and the details.



Steps :

1.  Choose your appropriate OS like xp or vista. Click on Go button.
2.  Go to driver section & download :

>  Chipset: INF Update Utility for Intel® Desktop Boards
>  Video: Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator Driver for 963/965 Chipset-
    based Intel Desktop
>  LAN: Intel® PRO Network Connections Driver for Intel® Desktop Boards
>  Audio: IDT* 92XX Driver
>  Intel® ME: Management Engine Driver for Intel 963/965 Chipset-Based Desktop Boards

If you find two entries for one driver lokk @ the date & download the latest driver.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 15, 2009)

topgear said:


> Steps :
> 
> 1.  Choose your appropriate OS like xp or vista. Click on Go button.
> 2.  Go to driver section & download :
> ...


Thanks a million!


----------



## topgear (Mar 16, 2009)

^^ My pleasure buddy to help you out


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 16, 2009)

You can also find motherboard drivers here. www.nodevice.com/*driver*/category/*Motherboard*.html


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 22, 2009)

topgear said:


> ^^ My pleasure buddy to help you out


Dude after downloading these drivers I need to burn these things on a CD. But how do I install it during OS installation? Do I have to install it manually? I remember the last time I installed XP on my machine after the complete installation of the OS I had inserted the Drivers CD and it installed all the drivers by itself. I guess this time around I have to do it myself manually. Right?


----------



## topgear (Mar 23, 2009)

Yeah, Write or burn those files on CD. Install the OS & after OS installtion install those drivers manually one by one. ( in the order like below ) :

1. Chipset: INF Update Utility
2. Video: Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator Driver
3. Audio: IDT* 92XX Driver
4. LAN: Intel® PRO Network Connections Driver
5. Intel® ME: Management Engine Driver


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 25, 2009)

topgear said:


> Yeah, Write or burn those files on CD. Install the OS & after OS installtion install those drivers manually one by one. ( in the order like below ) :
> 
> 1. Chipset: INF Update Utility
> 2. Video: Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator Driver
> ...



Hey dude there are two files available for *Audio: IDT* 92XX Driver. *Which one should I download? Should I download both? The description for both are as follows:
1. This driver includes the IDT* Audio Control Panel application for controlling audio configurations. Intel® Audio Studio is not included.
2. This driver includes the Intel® Audio Studio software.

Please help me out.


----------



## topgear (Mar 26, 2009)

They both contains the driver for the audio chip. But second one installs a another piece of fancy software. So if you only want the driver get the 1st one & if you want the software ( which isn't necessary for audio ) get the 2nd one.


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 27, 2009)

topgear said:


> They both contains the driver for the audio chip. But second one installs a another piece of fancy software. So if you only want the driver get the 1st one & if you want the software ( which isn't necessary for audio ) get the 2nd one.


Thanks again friend!


----------



## topgear (Mar 28, 2009)

^^ My pleasure buddy.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi Friends, Sorry to bump into this old thread again. One of my friends has lost his motherboard drivers CD. We don't even know the spec like motherboard make, chipset etc. How can we find the actual drivers that we need? Will something like Drivermax help? Will it be able to list what drivers are there currently on the PC so that we can search for the same on the net?


----------



## topgear (Jun 8, 2009)

Yeah, drivermax can help if your friend have already installed drivers on the os.

But if you want know to about HW components correctly use tool like everest ultimate edition ( not free ) or hwinfo32 or pcwizard 2008/2009.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 8, 2009)

topgear said:


> Yeah, drivermax can help if your friend have already installed drivers on the os.
> 
> But if you want know to about HW components correctly use tool like everest ultimate edition ( not free ) or hwinfo32 or pcwizard 2008/2009.


Thanks once again dude! Actually my friend suggested me to try CPU Z which will give details about motherboard etc. I installed the software and was able to find out the motherboard details and then searched it in the intel site and ofcourse I used your previous post to find out which of these things need to be downloaded.
Thanks anyways dude!


----------



## topgear (Jun 9, 2009)

^^ My pleasure buddy. Yup, CPU-Z can also show about your mobo model but the info it provides about the other mobo components is very limited.
BTW, glad to hear that your friend's prob was solveed


----------



## sworoop.mahapatra (Jul 2, 2009)

can any provide me the drivers and softwares for LG RD6130 USB data cable


----------

